# Kiba Dachi



## stone_dragone (Jul 20, 2006)

Where do you put your hands when in kiba dachi?  I have been taught (and continue to teach) to keep the hands in front of the body, arms bent, similar to holding the reins (sp?) on a horse.  

Do you teach/practice keeping the hands in the chamber position, out at a 45 degree angle to the sides or in front as I have learned.  

It's amazing the silly little things I think of on the way to work...


----------



## pstarr (Jul 20, 2006)

It depends on what you want to achieve by implementing that particular exercise on that day-

     I usually have students place hands on hips or fists in chambered positions.

      If the arms are held out, students often tend to raise the shoulders (to help keep the arms extended) and expand the chest.  This "raises chi to the upper body" and has a negative effect on developing the root/stance.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 21, 2006)

Chambered position.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 21, 2006)

For punching drills: kiba dachi / naihanchi dachi

For general conditioning drills: hands in front, as if standing in yoi


----------

